# The Clock here in WordReference Forums



## Schenker

Hi.
What happen with the clock? sometimes is in GMT-2, and then GMT-8. so all the hours change.....


----------



## Gargoyle

and why do we have the dates changed as well?
Because although when I enter into the system I see the proper one, then, when I send a post...my date is completely wrong:S


----------



## Jana337

GMT+2 - forum default. You see it when you are not logged in.
GMTxx - your own setings.

Gargyole, can you please give details?


----------



## Schenker

Jana337 said:


> GMT+2 - forum default. You see it when you are not logged in.
> GMTxx - your own setings.
> 
> Gargyole, can you please give details?


 
Ok, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I came to C&S to ask the same question just now, I looked at my post I replied to about 8 mins ago and it said "Yesterday" and I got quite confused.

Howcome forum default is GMT+2 - I thought this site started in America.


----------



## Jana337

Alex_Murphy said:


> How *SPACE* come forum default is GMT+2 - I thought this site started in America.


But the highest concentration of foreros is here.


----------



## Alxmrphi

O' right, when you say "here" over what regions are you talking about?


----------



## Jana337

GMT+1 (and GMT+2 for the summer time), the western part of continental Europe. Which makes me wonder why the forum is on the summer time in February...


----------



## Alxmrphi

That's what I thought, I know Italy, Spain, Germany, Holland, Portugal, France, Finland, Czech Republic, Austria are all GMT+1 - and that's what I thought of, but they are always an hour ahead of us (GMT) and it just seemed weird them being two hours ahead, I wondered how much further I had to think, "Greece, Turkey, Egypt etc" (GMT+2) when I thought the vast majority would be in GMT+1.

Anyway, question answered Thanks.


----------

